# new kid has Diarrhea. Im totaly new to this



## nifftiness (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi. On Fri i brought home two pygmy doe kids. I was told they were eight weeks old, but think their more like 4 or 5. One still has her cord. Their both skinny, and have alot of lice. The day after I brought them home Libby had the runs (golden brown pudding like runs). Then a few hours later it cleared up. It was on and off for a bit so i thought it was something she ate. But now for the past two days its been stright runs. Her sister is fine. My question is what should i do first. I read tons off the adds and theirs so many suggestions I dont know which to dose her for first.   Also their both skinny, even after a bottle and eating grass their bellys dont stick out on the sides like my other little pygmy goat.  They can binge for an hour and still look skinny? Any advice would be great. I live in canada and the vets out here are outragouse (they wanted $175 to debudd my goat) so i was hoping to not have to take her to a vet over this. She is still eating but only half her bottles today, and is playing and running around and foraging,  but sniffing more then eating today.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2010)

If you can get some di methox, I would suggest treating her for coccidia.

Dosage / info:
Goat dose: 
Concentrated Solution 12.5% - Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water. Administer/Drench directly into mouth (do not dilute) 
Soluble Powder mixed as follows: dissolve one package (107 grams) in three cups of water. Keep refrigerated. Administer/Drench directly into mouth 
Give Orally - Administer straight (no need to mix with any other liquids) into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug. 

Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days. 
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally. 
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally 

Taken from Fiasco Farms

I would also deworm her and give her probios for a couple of days.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 4, 2010)

I've said this before on your other thread so here goes again......First thing to try is sulfadimethoxine,.  It will control coccidiosis which can cause very loose stools in newly weaned or stressed kids.  There are other medications that will do the same thing but I prefer the sulfa.  It is usually in a 12.5% concentration and is dosed at 1cc per 5# orally for 5 days.  If it is a cocci problem you will see the stools start to return to normal starting around the second/third day.  If left untreated the kids will die.  After 5 days of a sulfa drug the loose stools should be  fixed.  I would then, as I said in your other thread, treat with Ivomec which will eliminate the lice problem and any other possibly intestinal worm load.       
        After 2 weeks, if you start the treatment now, they should be back to "normal" digestive tractwise.  Probios would be a good idea to restart their digestive system after the parasite treatments......After a couple of weeks and they have returned to eating and their stools better looking, you may want to collect a sample and have a fecal examination test.  This will let you know their residual worm load and if there are other worms that need to be dealt with....If you have it, a Bvitamin complex, BoSe, and Iron shots wouldn't hurt the kids right away.  Kind of trying to cover all the bases because there are many things that can have these symptoms and supplementary/supportive care is important, as well....
    To ease your mind about this battery of meds slightly, check their eyelids.  If they are pale or white, instead of a deep pink/red, then they are showing signs of being anemic which tells you they have a parasite problem  or a low iron level.  And anemic kids=dead kids....or you could try T__ Tr__ O__....but I wouldn't....didn't want to write the word out for fear someone would think that I am suggesting to use it...

How did she post before I could ??


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2010)

I type faster


----------



## glenolam (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a note on the umbilical cord - I just pulled the cord off my 8 1/2 wk old kid just because it was hanging there getting on my nerves.

Before I did, I looked it over to make sure nothing was infected causing the cord to stay and once I was satisfied it was just there to be there, I gave a little twist and tug and off it came with very little effort.  Nothing was even on her belly button afterwards - the skin had already healed.  I'm sure it would have come off eventually, but it looked silly being there.  Her sister's umbi cord fell off a while ago...I guess sometimes they just take longer.


----------



## nifftiness (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi thanks so much for the responce. Im going right now to buy the Sulfadimethoxine.  Is that the same a Di methox? Im assuming their the same thing.   ()relics.  On my other post about the lice I only seen your add about the Ivomec which I had to order and am waiting for it to come in.  I didnt see you post about the Sulfadimethoxine, though the post got a little over run with the debate between the licers so i may have missed it. But at any rate thanks for the post or repost now. All advice is apprieciated. 
If I got the avice right, 
 Im going to treat for Coccidia for 5 days, then fallow up with the Ivomec treatment, and then add probios!  Thanks again,


----------



## looptloop (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like the Pro's answered your question, I was just going to tell you what very little I know!

The stress of moving and new environment likely allowed coccidia to grab hold of the little one.  I'd follow the advice and look into what the ver charges to run a fecal.  If you can afford to have a fecal run after the course of meds, it would be good just so you know that it is gone, or if you need to continue treatment for more days.

Are they eating hay?  From my (limited) experience, lots of hay helps too.....  no grain or treats.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 4, 2010)

nifftiness said:
			
		

> ....... Sulfadimethoxine.  Is that the same a Di methox?
> 
> 
> ........ am waiting for it to come in.
> ...


Same drug just a shorter name or sulfa.  But always check the label just to be sure.

       when you get your ivomec post what specific type you've got and someone will help you with the correct dose.

       didn't post about sulfa in the other thread but assumed that this one would follow the exact path and wanted to get the jump on it....With young kids sometimes there is little time to act and I think, its better safe than sorry....


----------



## nifftiness (Jun 4, 2010)

I went to my Cattle store and showed her what I wanted and she told me to buy a bag of Sulfa-MT. The bag is 400g. Your add said your bags were 107g so should i just use a quarter of my bag and mix it the same?

 Sulfa-MT.   Its water soluble powder of sulfas for swine and Cattle
The bag is net 400 g 

Active ingerdiants                  per gram 
Sulfamethazine Sodium          630 mg
Solfathiazole Sodium              315 mg

Also. Should I be treating both my goat kids? Their twins from the same place but only the one has the runs.  Im thinking i should just treat both. I also have a pregnant doe who is due in a couple weeks but she is from a different herd.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2010)

I've never used that (Sulfamethazine Sodium) so I can't tell you how to mix it to reach 12.5 % solution, BUT....here is what Fiasco Farms says about using premixed Sulfamethazine Sodium (sulmet 12.5%)....

    Goat dose: Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water. Give Orally - Administer straight (no need to mix with any other liquids) into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug. 
Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days. 
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally. 
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally 

FWIW, I order DiMethox powder from Jeffers, get it in in 1-2 days.

And YES, treat all kids (if you have more than just the 2) that live / eat / poop / play together.


----------



## nifftiness (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice. I treated both doe kids with the sulfa. Here in Canada all my local store had was sulfa-mt. I didnt know the does so did it the same as you guys directed and thankfully it worked out well. The next day I noticed a increase in the amount of hay she was eating and the day after that her poop was firming up. I still have 2 more days left to give them their doses. Then Im going to do the Ivomec.  Im soo relieved shes improved so fast and am thankfull for the great advise. When I was at the feed store they looked at me like I was stupid for giving the sulfa to goats and said that it was unlikely that that was the problem. Im sure with out this advice I likely would not have known the cause.  Thanks  :O)

I have a pregnant doe  whom I was told is due to kid in the end of June. I didnt give her any of the sulfa because i didnt know if it was safe. When she kids when do you think is a safe time to treat her with the sulfa since hopefully all goes well and she will be nursing. Also when would be a good time to treat her after kidding with the ivomec.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think you need to treat your doe for coccidia as older goats have usually developed an age immunity. I don't know that treating her when she is pregnant would hurt, but I would say that was a good call on your part. 

Hopefully someone else will reply that has some more experience. I know some people treat their kids for coccidia prevention, but I prefer to have the meds on hand and treat only when needed. IMO
I haven't had it in my goats, only in my chickens.

As far as the worming, most people say to worm the day after they kid. There will be a milk withdrawal time for humans unless you find a goat wormer with no withdrawal. I know there are some out there, I just don't remember which ones.

I am glad your kid is doing better.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree...unless the adult doe is suspect for coccidiosis -- which is unlikely -- there's really no need to treat for it.  She may have coccidia in her system, but the reality is that pretty much every goat does.  Usually, they handle it on their own.

As for worming...yep, pretty much right after she kids, once everything's settled and everybody's up and doing what they're supposed to be doing.  

I usually repeat that worming at least once, 10 days after the first.  If I suspect the goat had a pretty good parasite burden going even during pregnancy (which they usually don't), I'd probably do three in a row @ 10 day intervals.


----------

